# who shoots ibo



## lakebum (Jan 7, 2006)

*ibo southern*

I shoot hunter in the southern. Which class do you shoot?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll be shooting the National Triple Crown this year. I never have before, but I've been to World's twice and am hoping to do it again.


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

T.B. said:


> I'll be shooting the National Triple Crown this year. I never have before, but I've been to World's twice and am hoping to do it again.


kool i will shoot ymr 13-14 in the sourthern , nationals , and worlds hope to see you there 

nathan


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

Nathan,

I shoot YMR 15-17, hopefully I'll bumb into you.


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

who all shootin the winter nationals.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

this year we will be shooting the indoor worlds in cleavland, all 3 of the national triple crown and the worlds in wv. last year in cub class. hoping to do better than last year!
Garrett


----------



## hoytbowhunting (Sep 5, 2005)

*i do!!*

i am going to be shooting the national triple crown this year i will be shooting from the YMR 13-14 class.......hope to run into you guys down there.........see ya there.........JOSH BYERLY


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

This year I get to shoot with the big boys since I just turned 18 in the MBR so 45 yards or MBO dont know just yet...


----------



## bowtechwv (Jan 14, 2006)

T.B. said:


> Nathan,
> 
> I shoot YMR 15-17, hopefully I'll bumb into you.


 hey tyler what up whats your last name ill look for you pm me 
im leaving for the southern on thursday , looking for sum 1 to shoot with


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

*triple crowns*

I am going to go to the worlds this year and am wondering where the triple crowns will be held at this year....send me some info and I might go to them...



Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt Vipertec
Easton arrows
custom equipment scopes
carter releases


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

2006 I.B.O. NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP TRIPLE CROWN 



1ST LEG - MAY 19-21, 2006
Hosted by White River Bowhunters
Bedford, IN

2ND LEG - JUNE 16-18, 2006
Great Lake Shootout XII - Hosted by Gem City Outdoorsmen
McKean, PA

3RD LEG - JULY 7-9, 2006
Bowhunter Challenge - Hosted by Hocking College
Nelsonville, OH


2006 I.B.O. SOUTHERN TRIPLE CROWN 

1st LEG IBO SOUTHERN TRIPLE CROWN-Rumbling Water Challenge 
Hosted by: Bennett's Archery - held at YMCA Camp Chandler, 1240 Jordan Dam Rd., Wetumpka, AL 36092 

2nd LEG IBO SOUTHERN TRIPLE CROWN-SEVEN HILLS CHALLENGE

Hosted by Seven Hills Bowhunters, Rome, GA

3rd LEG IBO SOUTHERN TRIPLE CROWN-PENSACOLA SPRING NATIONAL

Hosted by Panhandle Bowhunters, Pensacola, FL


----------

